# postitive test, now negative??



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi
I'm really worried now, today is my test day. I did 2 clearblue HPT's one last night and one this morning, both with very faint line(we talking blink and you could miss it) but there is a cross.
So I decided to get a first response which can detect 3 days before period, I've just done it and it's a negative, I though that one was more reliant as it detects so early before af. 
I dont know if I am pregnant now, my DH thinks I'm not..
I suppose I'll just have to do another one in the morning.

I was so happy, now I'm not so sure. anyone had anything similar?


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya joe71 

yes i had simular for first icsi its horrid and un nerving ! one time it was pos and another negative then worried i was reading water marks and not the test properly 

then after that experience i used clear blue digital i know its a bit harsh seeing a not pregnant but how wonderful it is to read pregnant and no deciding is it a line or not a line 

hope this one is the one 

Love Mini xx


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Joe
I was in a similar position to you today.did 1 test last night-very faint line.did another one this morning(my test date)-same thing.Then I went and bought the digtal clearblue and unfortunately it said not pregnant 
Tricia


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

HI Joe,
I had the same thing - a faint ( blink and you'd miss it) positive one evening and a negative the next. I thought I'd had a chemical pregnancy and spent hours feeling distressed, made love with dp ( which we hadn't done in the 2ww) in tears.  I am now 36 weeks, so don't think its all over yet!!!

Good luck,

Suzy


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys thanks for your responses
Well I had an awful day yesterday, going from thinking positive that I was pregnant, to thinking I'd made a mistake.
I went to buy a digital clearblue, did the test last night and it said 'not pregnant'
So we went to Tesco at 10.00pm last night to buy the normal clearblue as Thea's the only one I'd had a positive on.I also got a Tesco own brand.
I've done the test this morning, the normal clearblue had a cross still faint, but stronger than the other 2.
I then did another digital and it said 'Pregnant', but both the first response and Tesco ones say negative.
I think I'll go to the clinic on Monday for a blood test.

So I think I am pregnant, but worried it may be chemical??
Take care you


----------



## clairer (Nov 14, 2004)

hi Joe,

Fingers crossed for you!  I had a very similar experience, but mine turned out to be a chemical pregnancy.  However i must say that I only tested with the normal clearblue and the line was very faint in the morning of the test date, and did get fainter by the same night. So if your tests are looking stronger that must be a good sign!

Good luck on monday if you have the blood test.

Claire


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Joe,
I had the same thing, although I started to bleed as well whilst getting positive tests.  I had several feint positives, with the line getting stronger, then I got a negative. I did a blood test at my clinic and it was a biochemical sadly.  

One piece of advice I've had off this site is not to change brands of test if you can help it. Keep testing with the same brand to see if the line gets any stronger and then you have a better idea of what's going on.

If you're not bleeding and over a few days your line is getting stronger, I'd say you're pg!  Congratulations!  
But go to your clinic just to make sure.

Claire x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi. I think a blood test would be the only certain way to tell.

Almost the exact same thing happened to me. Clearblue showed a faint cross, First Response the next morning looked negative (until a squinted really really hard and could see the faintest of pinkish lines there!). I assumed First Response was the most accurate, but now, on reflection, the result was much clearer on the Clear blue. 
A lot of girls here have said that the digital is not the most reliable test, and the Tesco's one might not be as sensitive so it might not show up on there yet.
Most important thing is not to swap and change tests because they all work differently. If another clear blue shows a stronger positive today then that would probably be a good sign.

In the end I had a blood test that showed Hcg at 40, but another one three days later showed they had tripled, so mine was a definite positive. I still managed to work my way through 8 tests though. Welcome to Pee Sticks Anonymous!

You're going to go out of your skull with worry about it until you know one way or the other, so it's probably best to have a blood test done to be sure. I wish you all the very best with that, and I hope it's the result you are hoping for.

x


----------

